# Old norsca fresh soap scent?



## Sonya is soaping (Sep 10, 2018)

So I asked hubby what smelling soap he would like me to make him and he replied something that smells like the old norsca fresh green soap from the 80 s or 90s? 
I've never used it, just wondering if anyone knows what EOs or fragrances would be in that?


----------



## Relle (Sep 10, 2018)

I just asked dh and he said it was pine, replicating a fresh pine forest.


----------



## Sonya is soaping (Sep 10, 2018)

Thankyou!


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 10, 2018)

They still make a "Forest Fresh" deodorant that you can pick up in the supermarket - hubby might be able to check if it's the right scent?

"Get alive to the freshness of Scandinavia"


----------

